# Need help



## Potbhe (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi I have been in Australia 5years ago on a student visa and have overstayed for 3months and got deported. Now I am here in Dubai and planning to study in Australia to finish school. Will my overstay 5years back have an effect if I apply for a student visa again to Australia? Please help Thank you


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There is usually a three year exclusion for minor overstay infringements and it'll just depend on whether they considered three months overstay and then being deported rather than leaving of your own freewill as minor.
It'll no doubt be on your record and is just one aspect that will be considered.


----------



## Potbhe (Sep 3, 2010)

I was 21 that time and was put to villawood for a week and the tickets were bought by me and did not wait for the trial to finish will they consider that? And how many chances to I have to be approved this time for I have learned from my mistake before?ty


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It's impossible to know what will happen for even Immi will not give an indication on that kind of thing.
The only way of finding out will be to make an application and it'll either be refused or not.
Some agents may be prepared to advise one way or another but they too will only be able to guess.


----------

